# can i apply tourist visa after applying 309 visa



## rinz (Sep 5, 2012)

hi
i'm new here....and i had applied for my 309 partner visa on aug 2012
i had submitted all my document pcc, medical and even all our photos to show the evidence....but the agent also submitted my passport with it. 
And now i want to apply my tourist visa to australia to be with my husband
so is there any solution so that i can apply my tourist visa even if my passport is submitted with my document .plz suggest me or i cant even apply my tourist visa


----------



## hrs30 (Oct 6, 2012)

*visa309*

sory sir i also dont have much knowledge about it 
i can help u find wil meet soon


----------

